# Another new rescue.....introducing....



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow, I like him Elz. :shock: 

You do get some nice ones.

I dont tend to critique, so I'll leave that to the others, but I definatley like him. You look so dainty stood next to him. :lol:


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Aw thank you meggy moo! (whens the foal due? must be soon?)

He is a monsta isnt he! hehe Gentle giant though! I know ive had so many now im thinking of doing a before and after on all of them...think im on 8 rescues/rehomes now...and all doing fab! Soooo chuffed! hehe

Elz x


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Love him...I've got a soft spot for Knabstruppers.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow!! I havent see a knabstrupp horse before.

Interesting sort really solid but quite elegant if you get my drift......


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

He's a gorgeous horse! I wasn't expecting to see him with an appaloosa pattern as you said he is a danish wb x Hanoverian. He looks like he as such a personality on him,and that is knows he looks that good. But what is a Knabstrupper?


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

European version of a appy to put it simply.....


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

WOW he is really nice!! Very cautious hore isn't he!!
KEEP US UPDATED!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> European version of a appy to put it simply.....


Well that would make a whole lot of sense lol


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

he's cute! I like his head. can you see the whites of his eyes? That can sometimes look weird on some horses. He seems spunky.


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Yeh he is still super nervous....cant move too quickly around him. But he isnt scared of objects just humans. I can drop a broom...sweep over his feet etc but if a go to clip his lead rein on he throws his head away! And i cant even get near his forehead...he just throws his head away from me and then takes forever to come back! 

They must have given this one a good beating round the head!! Thank god though he came in a relatively good weight unlike so many others i get in....full of worms though so now hes looking less pot bellied! Bless him!

And hes also getting awfully brave....(because of him being so wormy he is only aloud out for a pick at the grass next to the muck heap so do excuse that! Doesnt look the nicest! hehe)












> he's cute! I like his head. can you see the whites of his eyes? That can sometimes look weird on some horses. He seems spunky.


Yes a little but not half as badly as ive seen before...i think he has a nice genuine head with big honest ears! hehe










Ill keep you updated on his progress!


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

Absolutely stunning. He'd be a real eye cature in any sort of show ring. Where abouts did you get him again? Also I WANT HIM!!!


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

YEY!! This morning he let me stand on my grooming box and actually lie over him, grooming him and cuddling him as i edged over. He didnt bat an eye-lid and just looked round at me like "what are you doing?". He will be a fab horse in a few weeks time! What a star!!



> Absolutely stunning. He'd be a real eye cature in any sort of show ring. Where abouts did you get him again? Also I WANT HIM!!!


He came from essex! Miles and miles from me. He was in a tiny poo covered paddock with 3 others looking miserable with feet so long he was tripping over them!

He is originally from Denmark though!

Well once ive spent some time giving him some tlc he will be up for sale to a very special and vetted home with contract signed for his return to me (and only me) if anything doesnt work out. As with all of my others!

Hes a complete gent but now showing his age (baby 3 year old) and has started playing with things and just being down right nosey! hehe Bit of character is finally showing through!

Elz x


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Dec 29, 2007)

He's gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!  
-Sarah


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh i love him!! He is gorgeous hehe


----------



## TheStables (Dec 29, 2007)

I love to hear about successful rescues. I don't know what kind of shape he came to you in, but he looks great now for a rescue horse. I guess I expect much worse conditions. I think he looks like a gentle giant in the face/eyes. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## pandascare (Jun 20, 2007)

Hes gorgeous!
What a nice coloring
good luck!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

:shock: Wow - your lucky! He's very cute, I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun with him!


----------

